# Ramadan hours - special rules for healthcare workers?



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

At a certain brand new *C*lini*C* in *A*bu *D*habi nursing staff that do not fast have been told they will work regular hours during Ramadan. Now I know that law can be a rather stretchy piece of rubber band and the lawmakers make the law, but... 

Can a hospital willy-nilly decree a schedule contrary to UAE Labour Law (No. 8, 1980)?

Will the hospital need to pay overtime for the 2 hours not reduced per day?

Is there another law (other than No. 8 of 1980) that regulates the working conditions for medical staff?

How do non-fasting staff work and get reimbursed at other hospitals in Abu Dhabi during Ramadan?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

blue2002 said:


> At a certain brand new *C*lini*C* in *A*bu *D*habi nursing staff that do not fast have been told they will work regular hours during Ramadan. Now I know that law can be a rather stretchy piece of rubber band and the lawmakers make the law, but...
> 
> Can a hospital willy-nilly decree a schedule contrary to UAE Labour Law (No. 8, 1980)?
> 
> ...


Hi,
As far as I remember - during Ramadan, the official working day is reduced by 2 hours.
If staff normally work a 8 hour shift - then during Ramadan this is officially reduced to 6 hours.
If they then need to work for 8 hours - the 2 extra hours are paid as overtime.
That is how it worked for my wife last year (she is a doctor in government hospital).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

blue2002 said:


> At a certain brand new *C*lini*C* in *A*bu *D*habi...


subtle...

to echo Steve, and from my own experience in the ad government (albeit in o&g and not healthcare) people who are required to work regular working hours over ramadan are either given overtime pay, or time in lieu of pay and the excess time is also recognized at bonus time(because people above a certain grade are not eligible for overtime)...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The labour law governs ALL employees (except maids).
This question is asked every year and has been in the newspapers multiple times. The answer remains that even non fasting or non Muslim staff are eligible for the reduced working hours. 

Hence if an employee is eligible for overtime (managers are generally not eligible) then this would be calculated based on the reduced working hours as the base.

In my experience in the private sector as well as govt. sector (non medical) staff has been allowed reduced working hours. Whether we are able to leave office (given the amount of work) is a different thing.


----------

